# Flavour enhancers...



## CloudmanJHB (17/12/15)

Hi Peeps,

Does anyone know where if there any anywhere locally where one can source ...


Ethyl Maltol
Sucralose
Acetyl Pyrazine
Maltic Acid
Triacitin
Thanks


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/12/15)

Almost forgot , also looking for Champagne


----------



## shaunnadan (17/12/15)

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Flavourings/Flavouring-additives

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-c...ients/concentrated-eliquid-flavour/additives/

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike (17/12/15)

Vendors aren't allowed to reply in the general forum


----------



## stevie g (17/12/15)

Malic acid from any food lab, can be ordered from labequip.co.za for example.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (17/12/15)

looks like someone just watched the new diyordie vid?


----------



## Mike (17/12/15)

@method1 I was surprised by triacetin! Explains. Thanks


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/12/15)

Awesome thanks peeps, much appreciated !


----------



## stevie g (17/12/15)

triacetin - Tank Cracker, use with care.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/12/15)

Sprint said:


> triacetin - Tank Cracker, use with care.



Thanks , I've heard that this is a tank killer, shall be cautious


----------



## shaunnadan (20/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Thanks , I've heard that this is a tank killer, shall be cautious



Plastic tanks are at risk of cracking. Coils also get wrecked but if your rebuilding then its not much of a problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

